# Calvin wasn't a 5 point calvinist?



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Sep 19, 2005)

Matthew 26:28 "This is my blood of the covenant, which is poured out for many for the forgiveness of sins."
3:50
"By the word many He means not a part of the world only, but the whole human race."
3:50
-J.C.


----------



## DTK (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> Matthew 26:28 "This is my blood of the covenant, which is poured out for many for the forgiveness of sins."
> 3:50
> "By the word many He means not a part of the world only, but the whole human race."
> ...



*John Calvin commenting on 1 John 2:2:* "œAnd not for ours only. He added this for the sake of amplifying, in order that the faithful might be assured that the expiation made by Christ, extends to all who by faith embrace the gospel.
Here a question may be raised, how have the sins of the whole world been expiated? I pass by the dotages of the fanatics, who under this pretence extend salvation to all the reprobate, and therefore to Satan himself. Such a monstrous thing deserves no refutation. *They who seek to avoid this absurdity, have said that Christ suffered sufficiently for the whole world, but efficiently only for the elect. This solution has commonly prevailed in the schools. Though I allow that what has been said is true, yet I deny that it is suitable to this passage; for the design of John was no other than to make this benefit common to the whole Church. Then under the word all or whole, he does not include the reprobate, but designates those who should believe as well as those who were then scattered through various parts of the world.* For then is really made evident, as it is meet, the grace of Christ, when it is declared to be the only true salvation of the world." See _Calvin´s Commentaries_, Vol. XXII, trans. John Owen (Grand Rapids: Baker Book House, reprinted 1979), pp. 172-173.

*John Calvin replying to Heshusius:* It is worth while to observe in passing, with what acuteness he disposes of my objection, that Christ cannot be separated from his Spirit. His answer is, that as the words of Paul are clear, he assents to them. Does he mean to astonish us by a miracle when he tells us that the blind see it? It has been clearly enough shown that nothing of the kind is to be seen in the words of Paul. He endeavors to disentangle himself by saying, that Christ is present with his creatures in many ways. But the first thing to be explained is, how Christ is present with unbelievers, as being the spiritual food of souls, and, in short, the life and salvation of the world. *And as he adheres so doggedly to the words, I should like to know how the wicked can eat the flesh of Christ which was not crucified for them? and how they can drink the blood which was not shed to expiate their sins?* I agree with him, that Christ is present as a strict judge when his Supper is profaned. But it is one thing to be eaten, and another to be a judge. When he afterwards says that the Holy Spirit dwelt in Saul, we must send him to his rudiments, that he may learn how to discriminate between the sanctification which is proper only to the elect and the children of God, and the general power which even the reprobate possess. These quibbles, therefore, do not in the slightest degree affect my axiom, that Christ, considered as the living bread and the victim immolated on the cross, cannot enter any human body which is devoid of his Spirit. Henry Beveridge, _Selected Works of John Calvin, Tracts and Letters, Vol. 2, Clear Explanation of Sound Doctrine concerning the True partaking of the Flesh and Blood of Christ in the Holy Supper, in order to dissipate the Mists of Tileman Heshusius_ (Grand Rapids: Christian Focus Publications, 2002), p. 527.

You might want to conconsult Roger Nicole's article, "John Calvin's View of the Extent of the Atonement" in the _Westminster Theological Journal_, #47:2 Fall 1985.

Cheers,
DTK

[Edited on 9-19-2005 by joshua]


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 19, 2005)

John Calvin´s View of the Extent of the Atonement by Roger Nicole


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> i.e all kinds of people. People from every tongue, tribe, and nation.




I believe what Calvin says... you're misreading him.


----------

